# Mass death



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been keeping up with water changes and everything is going along great, then i had a mass death of fish (around 10) over a few day span. got the water tested and the PH is 8. DNA is puzzled as the tank is planted of course. Any ideas on how to get the ph down? They gave me some 'softener' in a bag...said it was peat moss basically.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You could mix in R/O water. The problem is that when you do another water change it will change your pH again and you will probably have another fish die off. You need to work with the pH that your tap water has or decide to mix it at every water change keeping it consistent. What substrate do you have? Is this a new tank. How did your pH get so far off from your tap water to begin with?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what is your carbon hardness and general hardness in that tank? and how offen are you doing water changes and how much of the water are you changing?

Carbonate hardness (KH) measure bicarbonate(HCO3-) and carbonate(C03).. this is the Agent that helps to stable PH. when doing water changes you help balance the carbon hardness and general hardness.

a way of getting the ph down, would to be use ro/di and some ph buffer.
you could also age the water for 24 with some peat moss.. 

what fish do you have in the tank, and where are you getting them from.


----------

